# φις (plug, jack) και φίσα (chip)



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

Εγώ τα ξέρω όπως το ΛΚΝ:

*φις το *[fís] O (άκλ.) : (ηλεκτρολ.) εξάρτημα εφοδιασμένο με μεταλλικές προεξοχές που μπαίνουν σε αντίστοιχες υποδοχές μιας πρίζας· (πρβ. βύσμα): _Bγάζοντας το φις από την πρίζα, διακόπτεται η παροχή ρεύματος. Το φις δεν ταιριάζει στην πρίζα._ [λόγ. < γαλλ. fiche] 

*φίσα η* [físa] O25 : (σπάν.) μικρό κομμάτι διάφορων σχημάτων και χρωμάτων, κυρίως από κόκαλο ή πλαστικό, που αντιπροσωπεύει ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσό και χρησιμοποιείται στο χαρτοπαίγνιο, στη ρουλέτα κτλ. αντί χρημάτων· μάρκα. [γαλλ. fich(e) -α]​
Και τα δύο από την ίδια γαλλική λέξη (fiche). Το ΛΝΕΓ δεν ξέρει τη _φίσα_, ξέρει όμως το _φισάκι_ για το μικρό βύσμα.


----------



## unique (Oct 25, 2011)

Το "φίσα" ή "φίσσα" χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρο από τους τεχνικούς αντί του "connector". Δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτή η χρήση είναι ορθή ή όχι αλλά σίγουρα είναι καθιερωμένη στη βιομηχανία.
http://www.topelcom.gr/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=2324&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=58&lang=el


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

Μα είναι πολύ εύκολο να έχουμε εξελληνισμό του _φις_ σε _φίσα_. Ιδιίως όταν οι πολλοί δεν ταυτίζουν τη _φίσα_ με τη _μάρκα_.


----------



## pshleas (Oct 25, 2011)

πρέπει να διαχωρίσουμε:
plug = φις/φίσα πρίζας
(socket = πρίζα)
jack = βύσμα


----------



## Zazula (Oct 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μα είναι πολύ εύκολο να έχουμε εξελληνισμό του _φις_ σε _φίσα_. Ιδίως όταν οι πολλοί δεν ταυτίζουν τη _φίσα_ με τη _μάρκα_.


Μα δεν πρόκειται ούτε καν για πρόσφατο εξελληνισμό (το _φίσα = μάρκα_ το αγνοούσα παντελώς)· σε ένα τεχνικό λεξικό έκδοσης 1948 που έχω λείπει παντελώς το _φις_ και στο λήμμα _plug_ υπάρχει μόνο η _φίσα_ (όπως το λέει κι όλη η πιάτσα, άλλωστε).


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2011)

Πάντως δεν τα έγραψα εγώ τα λήμματα του ΛΚΝ. Φταίει που η πιάτσα κινείται μακριά από εμάς...
:)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πάντως δεν τα έγραψα εγώ τα λήμματα του ΛΚΝ. Φταίει που η πιάτσα κινείται μακριά από εμάς...


Είναι η πιάτσα άπιαστη ή οι λεξικογράφοι άπιατσοι; :)


----------

